# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Около 80% посетителей сервисных центров «Белтелекома» могут решить свои вопросы не выходя из дома

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

